# What do you think? different buttons??



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I am not sure how to finish these off. The heart button isn't giving me the look I want. I think a leather button or a wooden toggle might be better. I want something simple that doesn't take the attention from the basket-weave stitching. I wanted them to look like loafers.
What do you think?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like the idea of a leather button! They are really cute!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

I think they are adorable just like they are


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I think a leather button would be just what it needs to finish the look. They are perfect!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I like them without the buttons. They are adorable.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

wooden toggle. They are so adorable. Or leather. But, I vote wooden.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I too think they look great without any button. The basket weave stitch is perfect on its own. Could you share the pattern? Thanks.
Ellie


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I vote for no button as well


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

Maybe even a brown, round wooden button or navy.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I also would love the source of the pattrtn. Love this style.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the button, but either one is nice.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Wooden button or toggle.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Wood or leather. Love the pattern.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

I like the heart button a lot. the color is great against the grey and the heart is so appropriate for a baby item. And the eye is drawn to the heart immediately, and then to the beautiful stitch pattern. But most of all the heart adds a touch of playfulness - the cord coming out of the holes look like little arms! love it.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

If a button, I would use leather but I like them plain.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

They are beautiful just as they are, but wood or horn would be interesting also.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Definitely a wooden or dark plastic toggle. The sort that you find on anoraks which contains a spring so you have to press the ends in to tighten the cords. the cord will then be tightened so the bootee won't fall off.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I like them without the buttons, that are so adorable.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

They are very cute with or without the button!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

These are so cute. A leather button would be great but how is it going to be attached? Is it something the baby will be able to pull off and stick in his/her mouth? Got to think of those choking hazards. I guess it also depends on the age of the baby wearing them. Obviously a newborn won't be pulling any buttons off booties.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

toggle


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Roe said:


> I like them without the buttons. They are adorable.


Me too. No button needed.


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

I would love them plain. The basket weave shows up and shows off your talent. Whatever you feel will be the right .


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I too think they look great without any button. The basket weave stitch is perfect on its own. Could you share the pattern? Thanks.
> Ellie


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

First choice would be plain
Second choice is wooden toggle 

I think they are precious as they are !


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> wooden toggle. They are so adorable. Or leather. But, I vote wooden.


 :thumbup: I agree - wooden toggle. Cute booties!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a leather label off bluejeans that I cute out for a button. If you have anything like that you could make your own shape.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had a leather label off bluejeans that I cute out for a button. If you have anything like that you could make your own shape.


I have looked all over the house today for something leather I could cut up. lol. Maybe it will stop snowing long enough to go to a store and find something tomorrow. 

Thanks for your input ladies. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

If you really want a button, do you have polymer clay? you could make it any shape or size and color you want. Even make it look like leather or wood.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

janettamargo said:


> I have looked all over the house today for something leather I could cut up. lol. Maybe it will stop snowing long enough to go to a store and find something tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for your input ladies. I will let you know how it turns out.


May we ask again where we can find the pattern?


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree it needs a little bit more macho look.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Leather or wood buttons always look great as a natural touch.
I think either would be perfect here.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Donnathomp said:


> May we ask again where we can find the pattern?


Me too...is there a pattern link?


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I love the heart. But you already against that so I would go plain or the wooden one. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I think a wooden toggle or just left plain.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I think either a simple bow tie would look good or a Chinese knot...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the heart buttons! So cute!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I like them without any button. I would worry about a little one getting the button loose and into the mouth. They are adorable.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I like them without any button. I would worry about a little one getting the button loose and into the mouth. They are adorable.

How do you delete a double post? Sorry.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless they are so adorable!! Is this a new design. I've not had chance to make your tiny tennis shoes but I thank you for the pattern, I've seen some lovely finished items.

Me I would go with a wooden toggle, it will at least be washable, where as the leather may get put in the wash by mistake.

But the heart looks good


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! Pretty with or without buttons.


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

So cute! Love the heart :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

So so cute! Love the color! I have two thoughts. 
1. toggle buttons is my first thought
2. Use a piece of the yarn you used on the soles to make a simple tie???

Lovely work! Who is the lucky recipient?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

cute slippers


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

If you are making these to sell I would make each pair with a different button/fastening and offer them as customised. Clients could then choose for themselves.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I love both wood and leather, but I think leather would be good here. I love the basket-weave stitch looks really good.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Leather, please


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Cute booties!!!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the idea of leather toggles, but make certain that the toggle or button cannot be pulled off by the baby. Because of the choking hazard, I would probably leave the button/toggle off altogether.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

I like the red heart button, but be careful because children can remove things and a button would be a choking hazard.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

These are really cute. I like them without the tie at all, as then the top of the boot is more prominent. I also wonder if the heart shaped button would cut into the top of the wearers foot.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I think they're great plain.


----------



## lindakindel (Feb 20, 2013)

If it's for a child, the mom may be concerned about the child being able to take the button and swallow it


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you please give us a pattern link. Toggle would be my choice although the heart is cute.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Leather button. They are so cute. Really don't need anything.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

How often will these booties need to be washed? That might change your idea of either leather or wooden buttons, as neither would stand up to repeated washing.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

janettamargo said:


> I am not sure how to finish these off. The heart button isn't giving me the look I want. I think a leather button or a wooden toggle might be better. I want something simple that doesn't take the attention from the basket-weave stitching. I wanted them to look like loafers.
> What do you think?


Just adorable! Nicely done! What about an engraved metal button, I envision a metal heart. Whatever you choose will be perfect!


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Pattern please?So adorable!!!


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

I am always nervous with buttons and things of that nature on baby garments - unless they are totally secured.
I have a "rather be safe than sorry" mindset.
As little feet can end up in mouths - if the buttons are not secured.............
They look good without buttons in any case.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

How absolutely sweet just as they are!


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

Pattern please.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

They are pretty either way! Knitter's choice!


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Very cute, would love the pattern source please.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think that if you really don't want anyone to notice the buttons so much get something the same color as the yarn. It will make it nearly invisible.


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

no button. Babies and buttons are to be carefully considered


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

they are nice anyway you do them up


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cute, I too never put buttons on baby things as I would be afraid of a choking hazard.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd go with a wooden toggle.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Cute either way. Where is the pattern available?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These are just adorable! Love the basket weave! So many choices, and I think they would all look good on these darling booties!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Double knotted plain tie would work just fine. And it would be adjustable according to size of baby's foot. Button is oh, so cute but might slide and bootie will get loose. I vote for no button at all. Thanks for sharing these cute booties. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Love them, either way.


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

Pattern please!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the heart buttons


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Very cute. How about a coin button, if there is such a thing to imitate penny loafers.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

I like them without the button best but a leather heart shaped button would be cute too. They are simply adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd choose a toggle it might lay flatter than a button.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I also like them plain, I thought the button was cute, but too distracting to me.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the cute little button!
Very cleaver idea to use the 2 holes to thread the cords through & knot. Makes it able to loosen & tie, too cute!
Use the button, otherwise they are cute but common!
&#128525;


----------



## DebbieCh (Jan 7, 2014)

janettamargo said:


> I am not sure how to finish these off. The heart button isn't giving me the look I want. I think a leather button or a wooden toggle might be better. I want something simple that doesn't take the attention from the basket-weave stitching. I wanted them to look like loafers.
> What do you think?


I LOVE these!! But I do agree with you, I think that a leather button would look awesome. Would you share where you got the pattern? Please.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Lovely. I would use plainer button in similar color to not take away from the pattern stitch you used. They are so cute!!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

They are lovely.
I think being left plain means the eye is drawn straight to the boot/loafer.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I think leaving them plain makes you totally overlook all your cute work....


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

How cute!!! Love the basketweave and the button. How about cutting an old leather belt to a desired shape? I can certainly find many belts that I no longer wear. LOL


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I would leave off the button for safety reasons...cute boots!!


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

I think a wooden toggle would be super cute on it.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful stitch definition. I think your idea of a brown leather button would suit it better. :thumbup:


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Lucyjo (Dec 29, 2013)

I like them without a button.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

"Leather-look" button or toggle


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

I love the pop of color. Very nice


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

I think you need to be careful not to take away from your gorgeous knitting with a button that might be too overpowering. I too like the idea of maybe a wooden small button.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely no buttons. With a cute white tie on front they will show off the basketweave wonderfully. Anything else will take the eye away from your beautiful handiwork. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

I think leather would look great!


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I like the heart, wooden or leather would probably look good too but you obviously havn't got them yet so why not go with what you have on hand.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

If they are for a baby I'd be afraid of any kind of button. I like the tan tie, but it detracts from the stitching. A blue tie would blend and detract less from the stitching. But I love them with either color, they are so cute. I'd like to know the source of the pattern too.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are so cute with or without the buttons! :thumbup:


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

I like plain best. Button may cause choking hazard. Tie is good.


----------



## judysindon (Feb 6, 2011)

I vote for the heart.

Judy


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't think you need a button at all.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

I do think the heart button is cute, but for the look you want, I would probably go with something leathery looking.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Those booties are adorable. Below is one idea that I used on the end of my hat strap. I actually bought the hat without any strap. I bought the leather straps in the trim section of Jo-Ann or some fabric store. Then I saw this little package of beads at Michael's or Jo-Ann (I can't remember which) with all the letters of the alphabet. The package contains at least two of each letter, and the entire package was very inexpensive. I chose two beads with my initials and glued them together with some super glue. The holes are just the right size for the leather cord, and I can adjust the beads up or down depending on how tight I want the strap to be around my chin. You could do the same thing with your booties, using the baby's initials. It would be a nice personal touch and the look you're going for. You'll probably have to use smaller cord or else slightly larger beads. Just another idea, but I like your booties just as they are.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I also would like to know where we can get the pattern.
Please.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I love the heart button !!!!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Linda6594 said:


> I think they are adorable just like they are


Me too. Love them. They're so cute it doesn't matter what you use.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Roe said:


> I like them without the buttons. They are adorable.


i agree,no buttens.they could be trouble for baby.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Thank you for all your great ideas! If I hadn't had so much snow to shovel I would have worked the bugs out of this pattern and given you a link by now - seriously, this weather is really cutting into my knitting time!
Will let you all know as soon as I am done!
Janet


----------



## auntiedede (Oct 21, 2013)

very cute-great stiches. perhaps something that would look like a penny. we used to put pennies or dimes in our loafers. you did a lovely job. lucky baby


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

navy would be nice


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I rather like the red heart button, seems like most things today all look alike, I like pretty & cheerful items, so if it were me I would keep the heart buttons :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I also like them as they are!!!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

janettamargo said:


> I am not sure how to finish these off. The heart button isn't giving me the look I want. I think a leather button or a wooden toggle might be better. I want something simple that doesn't take the attention from the basket-weave stitching. I wanted them to look like loafers.
> What do you think?


I love the idea of the shape of the button... so cute. But, I think the color is not working with color and the "feel" of the bootie. & the knit of the yarn. It needs to make the bootie "pop", rather than be "ho-hum", mis-matched. The booties are so cute, they deserve to "pop". The right button will do just that... the right color/shape/size. In SF I would go to Mendel's and take the bootie, and do a search & try all sorts of buttons, until it "hits right", and I say Wow! I try things, because sometimes I cannot see it in my mind, visualize it. Sometimes, something I never would have picked is just the right one. That is what I would do.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I think...I'd like the pattern too, please. Haha! No really, I'd try the leather. But it looks really cute without. To me, it looks like an tiny infant pattern and since tiny infants don't have the manual dexterity to grab a button, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think without the button. Pattern please.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Go easy shoveling all that snow.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I like the heart button. Gives them pzazz.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Simply adorable. Please share the pattern.


----------



## QUILTNNUT (Oct 31, 2013)

I also think they look great with out a button. I also would like the pattern info.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Darling booties. No buttons. I do like Kimmie's leather cord and beads,(or just small little round wooden ones at the end of the ties) but the little yarn ties are probably softer and not as easy to tie too tight on a little one.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I like them the way they are - that red heart gives them some POP. We need some POP from time to time - don't want to become boring.she Lian
nc


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I like the heart, too. If you are feeling that tying the drawstring on booties is not a good idea,, use a piece of soft elastic to gather the cuff, with a small ribbon bow or decorative button (like the heart) tacked on the outside where the button is now.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

I like the red color but also think a toggle shape would go with the bootie styling... Maybe a red toggle .... Please add me to pattern request... Expecting new grandchild in September... BTW... BEAUTIFUL KNITTING... Love the different color sole...


----------



## mbergis (Apr 11, 2011)

What a good job...if button just sew it on knowing it is going on to a baby foot!! and may pass by the washing machine, as well. check for broken buttons after a wash...on all clothing items, snaps zippers etc....always a hazard out there...seriously I like the cord....it makes the bootie rather elfish, mystical, and yes, you geussed it, I too would love to have the pattern, very nice presentation, excellent stitches and generous knitter!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Adorable booties as they are.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, they are so cute! I vote for leather or wood button. Love the soles, too!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Darling booties. No buttons. I do like Kimmie's leather cord and beads,(or just small little round wooden ones at the end of the ties) but the little yarn ties are probably softer and not as easy to tie too tight on a little one.


This is a really nice design option. Thanks! Love to hear what other knitters think about! Maybe this is just enough!  A great idea for something else to try for now, or for future projects. Thanks!


----------



## deskdoll (Jan 27, 2014)

I think these booties are gorgeous, I would love to knit some for my first grandchild due this year. (I can't wait!) I would be really grateful for the pattern.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

So cute! Without buttons. Would love the pattern.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I like the heart button. Doesn't take away from the pattern. A leather one would be cute too. Don't want to use too large a button.


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

They look so cute with the button BUT not too safe for a baby. I would take them off so that I wouldn't have to worry about a baby swallowing a button I gave them.


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

Also would like the pattern- I already have the yarn !!!!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I am not sure how to finish these off. The heart button isn't giving me the look I want. I think a leather button or a wooden toggle might be better. I want something simple that doesn't take the attention from the basket-weave stitching. I wanted them to look like loafers.
> What do you think?


Like the look without the button more like a loafer, the colour of the cord looks like leather. Very lovely/


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

jeancjs said:


> So cute! Without buttons. Would love the pattern.


I also would like the pattern. Please.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

I think they are lovely with or with out the button, if the cord is knotted at the end, the button would not come off.


----------



## Bearlover (Apr 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Definitely a wooden or dark plastic toggle. The sort that you find on anoraks which contains a spring so you have to press the ends in to tighten the cords. the cord will then be tightened so the bootee won't fall off.


I agree with chris kelly- a good idea; plastic would definitely be washable. Lovely bootees by the way and yes I like the contrasting sole as well as the lovely basket weave stitch! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

What a cute pair of booties. Also so with plain and no buttons.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

If anyone is interested in the pattern it is now available in the designers shop and is FREE today, February 21st.

Janet


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

where is the designers shop?


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

yes where is the designers shop


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

Go to Ravelry and enter the name of the pattern


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

what is the name of the pattern


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

Here's the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-sew-basketweave-loafers


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

THANK YOU! I love these booties.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

thank you for the pattern and the link


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you for the lovely pattern and the link.Sharron


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern. I'm going to make a set around them.


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generosity in making this cute pattern free. I am making small things to sell for missionaries and I know these will be in great demand.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Really appreciate your publishing the bootie pattern for free,,,


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> If anyone is interested in the pattern it is now available in the designers shop and is FREE today, February 21st.
> 
> Janet


Darn, somehow the past two times you have offered a pattern free for one day, I get to reading about it the next day! Your patterns are great and I hope to get my notices read in a more timely manner the next time!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i think they are just the cutest!


----------

